# Tarps/Supplies



## ConveyTeam (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find brown tarps for a good price? Or any other preservation supplies at wholesale cost? I'm Tired of paying mfs prices! Thanks!


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Northern Tool has tarps. That I know of they have: brown, black, green, blue. They are about half the price or better than HD, Lowes, and MFS last time I checked. And They have a lot of buy-one-get one sales on them too. Last time I was in there I believe 8x10 were 2 for $3.99. I bought the shelf of 25X12 (green on one side/blue on the other) they were on sale 2 for $27. They have them online but I would go to the store if you have one locally, the one close to me typically has more items, and more sale items than the website does.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I love the small "surplus-type" stores for tarps. In MI, good ones I go to are Grand Surplus in Grandville/Grand Rapids, B&G Discount near Schoolcraft/Kalamazoo. Places like that are great for tarps, tape, tools that you consider disposable, and other junk. 

For locks and things like that, you need to invest time. When I need them, I pull up all of the suppliers and compare before ordering. I don't think I've ever ordered anything from MFS, they are just too expensive. a couple of bucks on each lockset and a couple of bucks on each padlock add up. There are better choices. But you have to look around and invest some time.


----------

